# Konstruktor vererbung



## Smoe (30. Jun 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem bei einer Vererbung... :rtfm:
meine super-Klasse hat einen Konstruktor mit 4 Attributen (ein Rechteck also Ausgangspunkt [x,y] und Seitenlänge [a,b]), meine sub-Klasse soll nun auf diesen Konstruktor zugreifen damit ich die Methoden der super-Klasse nutzen kann, das in der sub-Klasse zu erzeugende Objekt hat jedoch nur 3 Attribute (ein Quadrat mit Startpunkt[x,y] und nur einer Seitenlänge[a])...
wie muss der Konstruktor der sub-Klasse aussehen? bzw. was muss ich beachten?
wenn ich einfach nur die 3 Attribute übergebe findet er natürlich den Konstruktor in der super-Klasse nicht..
Danke schoneinmal!
Gruß,
Smoe


----------



## maki (30. Jun 2009)

```
super(x, y, a, a);
```

Wobei meist eine Quadrat Unterklasse sinnfrei ist.


----------



## Smoe (30. Jun 2009)

Ah ja super vielen dank, so funktioniert es!
Also war es wirklich so einfach wie ich befürchtet hatte  Manchmal hat man einfach ein Brett...
Nocheinmal vielen Dank!
Gruß,


----------

